# Bearcarver Pulled Chuck Roast Sous Vide Recipe



## eaglewing (May 14, 2022)

*Going with "pulled"... 165° ►Onion soup mix ►27hrs... (I couldn't wait the full 30)*
3.5lb added to my Sous Vide, counting down.





























UNREAL, has plenty of it's own juice, I was attacking it before we even made the first meal.







Big chunk is gone for TACOS!!!!







Tomorrow, Beef & gravy sammies!!
This is so damn good and way too easy!!!
The Inkbird was a champ and worked without a glitch.

Wife was happy‼ 
	

		
			
		

		
	







THNX BC, this was fun


----------



## negolien (May 15, 2022)

looks great buddy thanks for sharing


----------



## smokerjim (May 15, 2022)

Looks good


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (May 15, 2022)

eaglewing said:


> UNREAL, has plenty of it's own juice, I was attacking it before we even made the first meal.



John knows his stuff!  I been making some really great food on that Ninja he uses. Just did some Boudin Sausage in it.


----------



## eaglewing (May 15, 2022)

And my Sunday Dinner


----------



## one eyed jack (May 16, 2022)

Both of your meals look great.  I like pulled beef in a tortilla and beef and taters is a winner too.

Like


----------



## JLeonard (May 16, 2022)

Yeah you gotta watch out falling down the 

 Bearcarver
 rabbit hole of step by steps. He has so much good stuff that you could follow.
Great looking chuckie. Thinking I may need to start dropping hints for a SV...Fathers day is coming up you know.
Jim


----------



## crazymoon (May 16, 2022)

EW, Looks delicious !


----------



## snadamo (May 16, 2022)

looking good!!!


----------



## eaglewing (May 16, 2022)

Thanks guys, no doubt I'd do it again, way too easy for something so good...


----------



## eaglewing (May 16, 2022)

JLeonard said:


> Yeah you gotta watch out falling down the
> 
> Bearcarver
> rabbit hole of step by steps. He has so much good stuff that you could follow.
> ...


He is da man that's for sure... You would LOVE a SV, talk about the perfect frozen steak method...


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (May 16, 2022)

eaglewing said:


> And my Sunday Dinner


Looks tasty!  Just need couple slices of bread and butter.  The Pioneer Women was always my favorite roast.  John's is so easy and good I have not made it for a while now.


----------



## eaglewing (May 17, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Looks tasty!  Just need couple slices of bread and butter.  The Pioneer Women was always my favorite roast.  John's is so easy and good I have not made it for a while now.


Exactly, Thanks


----------



## bauchjw (May 17, 2022)

Looks so good! Awesome job!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 18, 2022)

eaglewing said:


> And my Sunday Dinner
> 
> View attachment 631963



Yummm!!!
Nice Pulled Beef!!
And I love those Little Taters Too!!!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## eaglewing (May 21, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> Looks so good! Awesome job!


Thanks




Bearcarver said:


> Yummm!!!
> Nice Pulled Beef!!
> And I love those Little Taters Too!!!
> Nice Job!
> ...


Thanks big guy, I guess next I'll try your "slice" method.


----------



## chopsaw (May 21, 2022)

Looks fantastic ! The soup mix works great with this . I've tried the savory herb and the onion mushroom too . Both good . Beats the crock pot by a mile .
Add a packet of ranch dressing mix in with the soup and some peppers . Garlic and some fresh rosemary .


----------

